# Annoying Christmas stuff



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll probably go to he** for saying it, but I absolutely HATE the "Christmas Shoes" song. Stupidest Christmas song ever. Worse than a red nosed reindeer, a snowman coming to life, or Grandma getting full-on run over by reindeer. Every time I hear the Christmas Shoes song, I just want to punch the kid in the face and say "If Mommy is going to die, go spend time with her instead of hanging out at the mall trying to buy some shoes!" And the way the song is sung is just too dang whiney for me. 

Anyway, there. I said it. I feel better now.

Happy Christmas to all, and to all a good night.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

LMAO...oh ya, pretty sure you are going to he**.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome I would agree.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't recall the Christmas Shoes song??? Bing Crosby? Alvin and the Chipmonks? 

I could do without putting up Christmas decorations. I usually wait untill the snow is about 12" deep in Evingston so when I fall off the ladder it doesn't hurt so bad. The wind storm yesterday blew all the snow away dangit.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The most annoying thing about any Christmas is not having the loved ones around that were here for the last Christmas.

I miss them all.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Garyfish, Save a spot for me! I hate all the lovey, dovey greetings/gifts/cards that come from people I know who wouldn't/don't give me the time of day the other 11 1/2 months. Unfortunately, that includes my home teacher! Like I said, save me a spot!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

+1


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is good to know that the Grinch has moved out of the cave and down into the valley.
For those who live in other caves or Evingston:




If you thought the lyrics were cheesy, wait for the video.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I found an article just for you Gary. http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=960&si ... ome-advice


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

GaryFish said:


> I'll probably go to he** for saying it, but I absolutely HATE the "Christmas Shoes" song. Stupidest Christmas song ever.


If that's the case then I will definitely see you there. Honestly, virtually all Christmas music annoys me, but Christmas Shoes takes the cake! I refuse to listen to that song. It is also annoying that several radio stations that I normally have no problem with/like feel like they have to play Christmas music from the beginning of November through New Year's!

Any recommendations for good radio stations that don't have Christmas music?


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Okay guys I have to admit I'm a softy. I had to get some tissue to wipe the tears from my eyes.


----------

